

This is how a Privacy Policy should look - jasonkester
http://www.blogabond.com/Promo/Privacy.aspx

======
pwim
I think tarsnap's is far better: <http://www.tarsnap.com/legal.html>

That one just adds excessive text by trying to be funny.

~~~
drivebyacct
Agreed. One that has bulleted, clearly defined bright lines is better for user
peace of mind and, you know, for the main reason Privacy Policies are written:
legal liabilities.

More imporantly, I'm not interested in just "trusting them or not trusting
them". I'd rather trust a privacy policy. Although Facebook has taught us that
changing them silently, creating new privacy settings and defaulting them to
open, and opting people into Instant Personalization and just HANDING OUT
their information is... well, one way to do it.

